# Camel Milk - The Answer to Dubai's Financial Woes



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I found this on Sky News...has anyone tried it yet ? Camelicious !!!

Camel Milk: Camelicious Dairy From Dubai Hoping To Export White Gold Of The Desert To Europe | Strange News | Sky News


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

But it's not an unusal product in the UAE. It's on sale in every supermarket.

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah but the target market is the EU - have you tried it ?? I personally cant stand camels - and have been around many over the years. Foul creatures...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Yeah but the target market is the EU - have you tried it ?? I personally cant stand camels - and have been around many over the years. Foul creatures...



Of course I have tried it, although as a milkshake as I actually dislike milk. My husband says it's fine and I have cooked with it. 

Surely anyone who had been here a while would at least have tried it?

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Of course I have tried it, although as a milkshake as I actually dislike milk. My husband says it's fine and I have cooked with it.
> 
> Surely anyone who had been here a while would at least have tried it?
> 
> -


Well not for me !!! I also dislike goats milk.....

Cats milk - now thats a different story !!!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

my daughter loves all the diffrent flavs, strawberry, choc, bananna, ect..
my opinion is it is a tad sweeter than reg cow milk, but not as sweet as soy milk.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

I found it more nutritious than cow milk. I am drinking it regularly for more than two years and now can not stand the taste of cow milk.


----------

